# Vegas Hotel



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions on best place to stay in Vegas for a couple nights. Looks like I need to go visit Vegas, also any recommendations on shows.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I usually use hotels.com or priceline as most are fairly similar. Went to Legends a few years ago, it was good.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

circus circus a couple years ago was $50 a night off season (now) very good rooms.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

The best value I have seen is at the Orleans on Tropicana. Great restaurants. 16 Theatres. 50+ bowling lanes and they have a great comp plan if you join the B-connected membership


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I work for Marriott, and one thing to be aware of with third party booking agents like expedia, priceline and whatnot, is that you are often not guaranteed room type, and location. They can be a little sketchy and you don't always get what you're expecting. That being said, you can get some good deals.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Business or fun? I'm personally not a fan of Vegas - hate the place. The kinds of things there, are not my kinds of things. But I've had to go there a bunch in the past year for work. I always stay at the Comfort Inn in Henderson. It is a non-smoking hotel, no casino, really nice for business travel, and probably the nicest Comfort Inn I've ever stayed in. That comes from a guy that spent close to 100 nights in a hotel last year. Breakfast is included with room.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the useful information.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have stayed at the Riviera and the Tropicana on budget nights, not bad.

The Tropicana use to be a smoking deal but it has gone up over the years. Check them though


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The Station Casinos have some good offers. I just got this in an email.
https://www.sclv.com/specials/onlin...il&utm_campaign=110685_OnlineDeal&utm_term=MP


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

When are you going down? I'm heading down the beginning of march for Nascar not sure where we are staying but I can report back if you have not already gone. I'm not a Nascar or Vegas fan but when your work gives you a free day off and an all expenses paid trip you don't say no!!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

#1 Green Valley Ranch....nice area, nice rooms, lots of shopping, motels, movie theaters, etc....

#2 Southpointe....easy access and nice rooms.


----------

